# La Pavoni Europiccola - Valuation, anyone?



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have a La Pav manual lever that I might be putting up for sale but I have no idea of its value.

I believe its a 1987 model (there is a hand typed letter from the factory with it), it was apparently not used until I acquired it, and I have only pulled a dozen shots. Unfortunately, I don't get on with it.

It's in great condition and has no rust anywhere.

I've searched the for sale section but can't find many that have been advertised and so have no idea what to put it up for - especially as the guidance states an asking price must be included.

Any pointers, anyone?

Cheers,

NBN


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try an eBay search also for previous sold models


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Try an eBay search also for previous sold models


Good shout! Will do...


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

have a look through the old for sale posts on this forum too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18853


----------

